# Does anybody speak spanish?



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

It's actually Portuguese but here you go.

SELLING WHEELS ARO 20 brand new, EXCLUSIVE WITH DRILLING FOR GM CRUZE (5X105)



The set has 1 month of use and only 1500km rotated;

No cracks, bends or anything of the sort;

Two wheels have the little details that are featured in the ad photo 5;

I'm selling because I'm traveling a lot, and on these occasions, I use only the set of wheels / tires original vehicle.

The tires are zero, even with hairs, super quiet and good grip in wet / dry, who use it know!

I invoice, I bought the wheels in December 2013.

The wheels serve perfectly the Cruze (offset and tala), do not shave anywhere, even running low.

Recalling that the wheels came from the factory that particular hole, there has been no adjustment, fully plug and play.

For adaptation in vehicles with another bolt pattern, requires bushing;



UNIT VALUE (WHEEL + TYRE) FOR GAME FULL VALUE IS R $ 4,300.00.



SHIPPING ON BEHALF OF THE BUYER!

RECESSION ON SITE ONLY - SÃO PAULO - SP (ZS)
(FOR WITHDRAWAL ONLY CASH PAYMENT TO VIEW)

BUY VIA MercadoPago And Parcel UP TO 12X CARD.

NOT ACCEPT EXCHANGES!

IF YOU ARE NOT GOOD, DO NOT CLICK BUY!
IF YOU ARE NOT GOOD, DO NOT CLICK BUY!
IF YOU ARE NOT GOOD, DO NOT CLICK BUY!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Would love to see these in 19“ on a bgm 2lt or ltz.


----------



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

So what is the brand of that wheel? I've looked up rodas aro wheels and I come up with pictures but no websites. I really like these wheels.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

nick993 said:


> So what is the brand of that wheel? I've looked up rodas aro wheels and I come up with pictures but no websites. I really like these wheels.


Those are replica VW rims not sure who makes them.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Roda means wheel. They're just m5 replicas. Here's a a link to a store in Brazil but honestly you're better off finding a real set and getting adapters. That is if they don't stick out to much.

http://www.trigueirorodas.com/Roda-BMW-M5-r20x8-5/prod-25833/


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Those wheels look sick! I love m5s yes I said it

 I'm mobile


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Mick said:


> Roda means wheel. They're just m5 replicas. Here's a a link to a store in Brazil but honestly you're better off finding a real set and getting adapters. That is if they don't stick out to much.
> 
> Roda BMW M5 r20x8,5 - Trigueiro Rodas Store - Pneus, Rodas, e Acessórios Automotivos




They are off a VW ESPORTIVO not sure on the year tho factory PCD is 5x100 I think shipping from BR is very expensive last time I checked. M5 wheel spoke design is differnt then these.

http://bestcars.uol.com.br/bc/informe-se/noticias/novo-vw-golf-ganha-linha-de-acessorios-r-line/


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Those wheels look sick! I love m5s yes I said it
> 
> I'm mobile


Nothing wrong with that. They're one of the only bmw's I would drive. Especially the convertible coupe. 




SneakerFix said:


> They are off a VW ESPORTIVO not sure on the year tho factory PCD is 5x100 I think shipping from BR is very expensive last time I checked. M5 wheel spoke design is differnt then these.
> 
> http://bestcars.uol.com.br/bc/informe-se/noticias/novo-vw-golf-ganha-linha-de-acessorios-r-line/


The vw's spokes are spread out wider.


----------



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

**** it's hard to find a nice 5 spoke +18" wheel without an adapter.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Mick said:


> Nothing wrong with that. They're one of the only bmw's I would drive. Especially the convertible coupe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The wheels are $160 or 180 ea usd PCD is 5x100 redrill is 40 to 50 per wheel. Shipping I don't know won't be back at work tell Thursday. I won't comment any more about what they are replicas of if you need them I'll see what I can do. OP


Check ebay ebay they pop up I'll locate the part number


----------



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

Mick said:


> Roda means wheel. They're just m5 replicas. Here's a a link to a store in Brazil but honestly you're better off finding a real set and getting adapters. That is if they don't stick out to much.
> 
> Roda BMW M5 r20x8,5 - Trigueiro Rodas Store - Pneus, Rodas, e Acessórios Automotivos


I do like the bmw wheel but I have been unable to find a adapter that goes to a 5x120. If I could find it then I would run the gen 5 camaro 5 spokes or the regal gs 20s. But Something close I like is the galant 18s since they do have the 5x114.3 adapters.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Do you know how much offset they'll add to the wheel? You have to take into consideration so you don't get a huge poke. 

Where did you find the 114.3 adapters? Tons of nice wheels available on that pattern.


----------



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

The adapters are $95 on eBay. The galant wheel is +46mm offset.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Not sure if I trust eBay for adapters but maybe reputable shops will budge on price now.


----------

